# Stihl 026, everything you wanted to know.



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 16, 2005)

The regulars here know how I feel about this saw, it stinks. In my book it's one of the worst saws ever built.
This comes from a guy who has worked with saws his whole life. More than twenty years of daily saw running.
The 026 is an underpowered, slow to build revs, carpel tunnel machine, that is outdated. There is no other saw made today, that I can think of, that vibrates the crap out of you, while at the same time, makes almost no power. It's weight is good, for a boat anchor!
We have a few Husky 336's that are lighter, cut faster, vibrate less, have aircleaners that actually work, real chokes, big handles, kill switches that last more than a month, fuel caps that last the life of saw, about one millionth the vibration, throttle response that allows you to reach full speed before you run out of gas, and almost no gyroscopic pull.
If you diagree with me, make me an offer on an 026 I have with about 10 hours and adjustable carb, I think it's a 1998.


----------



## Lobo (Apr 16, 2005)

Mike Maas said:


> The regulars here know how I feel about this saw, it stinks. In my book it's one of the worst saws ever built.
> This comes from a guy who has worked with saws his whole life. More than twenty years of daily saw running.
> The 026 is an underpowered, slow to build revs, carpel tunnel machine, that is outdated. There is no other saw made today, that I can think of, that vibrates the crap out of you, while at the same time, makes almost no power. It's weight is good, for a boat anchor!
> We have a few Husky 336's that are lighter, cut faster, vibrate less, have aircleaners that actually work, real chokes, big handles, kill switches that last more than a month, fuel caps that last the life of saw, about one millionth the vibration, throttle response that allows you to reach full speed before you run out of gas, and almost no gyroscopic pull.
> If you diagree with me, make me an offer on an 026 I have with about 10 hours and adjustable carb, I think it's a 1998.



To each his own I guess, I have a couple of them and as far as I am concerned they are better than a 346 xp any day. Feel better in my hands, like the power and handling, feels lots more solid and rugged than the tingy feel of the huskly, not slushy like the husky either, not perfect i am sure, wished I needed another, but its not the case presently.


----------



## klickitatsacket (Apr 16, 2005)

OK I 'll give you $100 for the lumpy turd.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 16, 2005)

Frankly, if I had to keep it, I wouldn't pay $10 for an 026.


----------



## stihltech (Apr 16, 2005)

*sold*

10 bucks it is.


----------



## Crofter (Apr 16, 2005)

Mike I think you are exaggerating just a smidgen! Now those 20 years of experience that is supposed to colour the value of your opinion; are they all at the same level of expertise as the first year? Lol! In all honesty I have only made a dozen cuts with a comparable Husky so couldn't judge vibration. I certainly found my 026 a big improvement in all ways to the older small homelites I had, but it came along at the same time that I learned to sharpen a saw. I think that once a person develops a dislike about something it is impossible to be objective. Send me that 026 before it drives you crazy; I will give it a good home; we will all be happy!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 16, 2005)

Is there some event where I can nominate the 026 as the worst saw ever made? What a pig!


----------



## bwalker (Apr 16, 2005)

I like my 260, but it does have some issues. The antivibe mounts sack out at a alarming rate, the fixed jet carbed saws are useless as they never run right all the time, the airfilter is garbage, the choke mechanism restricts the intake greatly, much narrower powerband than a 346 and the muffler is very restrictive. With that said Ed ported mine and it runs like a scalded ape. 
I hope stihl updates the 260 like the did with the 036. The new 361 is a great saw.


----------



## Locoweed (Apr 16, 2005)

Ah come on Mike, tell us what you really think


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 16, 2005)

Maybe there will be an MS261. but NO saw is perfect, there is a flaw to every saw, I believe that if the 026 has soft antivibe mounts, maybe there is a set from another saw that will fit.


----------



## Sylvatica (Apr 17, 2005)

> the fixed jet carbed saws are useless as they never run right all the time, the airfilter is garbage



Agreed. The 260 may not be the _worst_, but it may be one of the most overrated. The air "filter" truly is a P.O.S.

Stihl had far too many years to upgrade the 026 platform and address the aforementioned shortcomings.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 17, 2005)

336


----------



## Lobo (Apr 17, 2005)

a_lopa said:


> 336




I believe he is talking about a 346 not a 336


----------



## premix (Apr 17, 2005)

I had a 026 in the late 90s for about 1 year, had to sell it because I needed the money for my 046. I kind of thought it was overrated and overpriced. I bought a Echo CS-510 a few years ago to finally replace the 026. The Echo was about 100 dollars cheaper and I'm much happier with it over the 026.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 18, 2005)

*New US version of MS260?*

The US 2005 catalog states that the 260 *is up 1.5 cc, and down .2 kw in max power output*. I think that it is supposed to have a wider powerband.
Does anyone know if there are any other differences?

Anyway I don't think that a new version of the 260 is a good sign for those who waits for the "MS261" (or whatever it will be called).


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 18, 2005)

26's rock.the older the better......cant say that about a husky,when there old its all over


----------



## Lobo (Apr 18, 2005)

SawTroll said:


> The US 2005 catalog states that the 260 is up 1.5 cc, and down .2 kw in max power output. I think that it is supposed to have a wider powerband.
> QUOTE]
> 
> That is the U.S version only, the Canadian version is maintained at 2.6 kw or 3.5 hp


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 18, 2005)

Lobo, I think so too.


----------



## Lobo (Apr 18, 2005)

Canadian MS260

http://www.stihl.ca/products_chainSaws_professional.asp#


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 18, 2005)

a_lopa said:


> 336



Yes, the 336.


----------



## tony marks (Apr 18, 2005)

mike ill give 101. thisis the price is rite aint it.. while i really like the 028 for bucking . i think the 026 when modified is a fine saw with the stihl dependability.. as far as this new stuff. im never sure anymore..


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 18, 2005)

What does a new ms260 go for?


----------



## Lobo (Apr 18, 2005)

Well I wrote 346 because I didn't think anybody in there right mind would compare a 2 hp saw to a 3.5 hp saw. 

Hummm ! Something wrong here !


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 18, 2005)

The 336 cuts circles around the 026. It's better in every way. You can't go by specs on a website, you really can't.
If you take the two saws, ignore everything else, and cut through a 20 inch log on a stand, then yes the 026 would win slightly. Go limb a tree or cut some small trees down, the 336 will kick a$$ in every aspect of sawing I can think of. 
If you make these two saws available to your crew, I promise the 026 will sit and rot and the 336 will get used and used and used!


----------



## Lobo (Apr 18, 2005)

Well Mike, I guess you can try and convince people of that but bottom line is folks are not dupes, any 3.5 hp saw would have to be running awfully bad
to have a 2 hp cut circles around it as you?put it.

As I have said in past posts, '' I'm from Missouri, show me ! ''


----------



## DirtTroll (Apr 18, 2005)

1st:
Lets clear the air here. We all know that Mike Maas is paid by Husky to sponser their saws and trash Stihl on the forum. So, take his advice for what it is worth: NOTHING.


2nd:
I haven't tried a 336 Husky so I can't speak there. But I know for a fact that the 346XP is a POS from personal experience. A saw that Maas couldn't extoll the virtues enough. Now that everone knows that the chain bar tensioner and oilers are worthless for the 346XP, all he can do is talk trash about the 260.

3rd: 
Maas is just mad that his beloved company (electrolux, the refrigerator company) has gone wallmart and we all know what that means. If you don't just look at MAC, Pioneer, and homelite.

4th:
This is the same person that who raves about 335xp. Another wonderfull turd by electrolux.


----------



## stihltech (Apr 18, 2005)

*260*

Repeat customers are what keeps a company going. I have manyrepeat 026 customers, and many looking for the 026 trade ins.
Must be doing something right.

If you have problems with a saw, get it fixed.  

There may be some truth to the power band thing. The newer 260s I have sold work better with 3/8 chain, I cannot say that about the 026s of past.
And this with that tiny little hole in the exhaust.
Makes you wonder if exhaust outlet size is the only factor to consider.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 18, 2005)

Haha, I'm not a big husky fan. Most of the saws I run are Stihls MS200t, MS460, MS660 and Husky 336. I've run a lot of other saws over the years too.
The 336 and the 026 fill the same slot in tree work, for me. Just cutting small stuff that doesn't make it worthwhile to use an 75cc saw. 
Let's say there's a small tree that needs to get cut down and limbed into branches that can be carried through a gate. Let's say it's a blackthorn or crabapple tree.
The 336 will do the job better, safer, faster, and mostly just easier, than the 026. In my mind that's just a fact. Every person I have worked with since I started using the 336 agrees with me that it is an awesome saw that kicks the 026's butt.
The 026 is dubbed "the carpel tunnel machine", or "the boat anchor". If I ask my ground man to bring either one, I get the 026.
If I get into work where cutting speed is an issue, I'll grab the 460. It's easier to run than "the boat anchor" and still gets the job done. 
Keep in mind, I'm not going to ever cut up a log with an 026 or even a 336, unless it's very small, I'll grab the right saw for the job.

As for the 335, I ran one for about a month on a daily basis. The spark plug cover fell off instantly and the oiler stopped working after about a week. I took it in for repair, and it work again for about a another week. took it in again, same thing. Then the saw got lost or stolen and it was replaced with something other than a husky. It did have good power and was similar to the MS200t.
The 336 is plagued with the same spark plug cover, I replaced with 6 strips of electrical tape. The oiler on the 336 has not failed me yet, with about one year on the saw, but if the bar grove gets clogged up it will use less oil. I know this is true with all saws, but it seems to be worse with this saw for some reason. I think it uses a different oil delivery system than most saws.
The 335 isn't made anymore but the 336 is using the same power unit as the 334. It is so smooth and the throttle response is instant. It cuts with an MS200t in speed.
The top handled saw by Husky is the 338. It has made some changes that address the problems of the 335, but I have not run them for more than a cut or two. That said, I'd say it's the fastest top handled saw made.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 18, 2005)

DirtTroll said:


> So, take his advice for what it is worth: NOTHING.
> .



Who's advice are you going to take, a mechanical engineer that sit in his cubical all day dreaming of running a saw, or an arborist that lives his dreams running saws all day long?
Maybe if you engineers would get out and actually use some of the crap you design, it would be more clear to you why everybody complains about it.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 19, 2005)

*95vp*

Mike, is your small Huskies equipped with NK bars and 95VP (or H30) chain?
If that is the case, it might explain why they compares so favourably in the cut with more powerful Stihls.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 19, 2005)

Mike Maas said:


> Yes, the 336.



BITE,lol. mike your not serious.thats a p.o.s period i have room for 5 saws in the locker i wouldnt drag that behind the truck.in reality your better off climbing with as big a saw as your capable of ,can you tell me why not?something about going to kill an elephant


----------



## Lobo (Apr 19, 2005)

SawTroll said:


> Mike, is your small Huskies equipped with NK bars and 95VP (or H30) chain?
> If that is the case, it might explain why they compares so favourably in the cut with more powerful Stihls.




Even if he were running NK b&c, it would still not make up for a difference of 75% in hp.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 19, 2005)

SawTroll said:


> Mike, is your small Huskies equipped with NK bars and 95VP (or H30) chain?
> If that is the case, it might explain why they compares so favourably in the cut with more powerful Stihls.



No, it's got .325 on a 16" bar. 



a_lopa said:


> BITE,lol. mike your not serious.thats a p.o.s period i have room for 5 saws in the locker i wouldnt drag that behind the truck.in reality your better off climbing with as big a saw as your capable of ,can you tell me why not?something about going to kill an elephant



What are your five saws?

Do you say it's a POS because you've run it and don't like it, or you don't use small saws?

Climbing around witha big saw is hard, I like easy. It's also hard to lift and start a big saw and even positioning a big saw can be awkward.
I'll climb with a small saw until I get down to the big pieces of the spar, then either drop the spar whole or pull up a bigger saw.
So I top it out witha 30 something cc saw, then pull up what ever size I need to finish.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 19, 2005)

*95VP/H30/S30 is .325........*

......and availiable at least for 13" to 20" bars.
It is standard on all Swedish made Huskys and Jreds less than 52 cc's over here, and I think it is in the USA, too.
The only difference is that US E-lux NK bars is rebadged Oregon Pro-Lite, while the bars for Europe is made at the old Jo-Bu factory in Norway.

This is of course not proof that your saws have this cutting attachment, as they may have been ordered with another setup.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 19, 2005)

No it's not the vp or lp stuff, just regular .325, LG.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 19, 2005)

Mike Maas said:


> No, it's got .325 on a 16" bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




five saws 2x26 2x46 1x3120(p.o.s)but new well three years new lol.i havnt run one,i cant see any point to.yes i dont use anything smaller than a 26


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 19, 2005)

Ha, you climb with an 026! You-r-nuts!  
Do yourself a favor, check out some of the new saws. Shoot, that 026 is like 25 years old or something.
Look, I got one like new and $101 is the best offer.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 19, 2005)

there too expensive,it takes too long and creates more work swaping saws over.


----------



## tony marks (Apr 19, 2005)

mike is your saw 25 yrs old.. im the one that offered 101.. stihl ,if i got your word that its in good shape.. just let me know.. not that i need it . but i mite get it an let dan or dave modify it for me ,when they have time.
ps i thot the 25 yr old saws like that would be 028 . stihl a good saw.
ps im getting ready to embark in an out west [idaho] trip to pick up karrys [fiance]
house full of furniture shes been so worried about,, but im still interested in the saw if its running good. of course i suspect you wouldnt take twice that for it. but one mans trash is anothers treasure so let me know.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm not sure how old it is, I meant the 026 model has been around about that long, but I'm not sure. This saw has very low miles, still has the original bar and chain. A buddy of mine asked me to sell it, he wants $150 out of it and said I could keep whatever I got over that. I think he said he got it 8 or 10 years ago, I don't know for sure.
The 026 I had, before this one got run through the chipper! How'd that happen?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 20, 2005)

Mike Maas said:


> ..........Shoot, that 026 is like 25 years old or something............


More like 17-18, I think - but still old!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 20, 2005)

Lobo said:


> Even if he were running NK b&c, it would still not make up for a difference of 75% in hp.


No, of course not - but it could possibly make up for the .2 kw or so difference between the 336 and MS200. I hadn't read the tread closely enough when posting.


----------



## tony marks (Apr 20, 2005)

still has original bar an chain.. that mite be the saws problem.. if they are wore out.. if not the saw should be real good yet. but we done got into money i cant justify since i aint really gonna use it.. got my lineup now. now im working on getting so used to the saws that they become an exstention of the hand..
thats a factor that dont get enuff attention here.. to me saw familiarity is what makes it your saw .. when you get that familar with a saw.. to you its hard to imagine anybody having much better saw.. if im not being clear ,its because im tony marks and aint finished my first cup yet.


----------



## Lobo (Apr 20, 2005)

Not sure about the USA, but in Canada 026's were sold until 2001, the MS260 came out in 2001 and really hit dealers in 2002 and with adjustable carbs.


----------



## Lobo (Apr 20, 2005)

SawTroll said:


> No, of course not - but it could possibly make up for the .2 kw or so difference between the 336 and MS200. I hadn't read the tread closely enough when posting.



0.2 kw = 0.268204417912629 hp, Mike is still comparing a 2.268 hp saw versus a 3.5 hp saw, it is still a 60% hp advantage for any 3.5 hp powered unit.

With all due respect to Mike, there's got to be something wrong with his 026's.

The differential in the figures are just too great.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 20, 2005)

Agreed, but he did moderate his statement somewhat in later posts, at least as I read them...........


----------



## Crofter (Apr 20, 2005)

Ah! Mike doesn't refuse to respond to logic, she just likes to be coaxed! Lol!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 20, 2005)

Compare toque figures from an 041 and a 046, then go cut with them both, you'll see, them specs don't mean a hill of beans when you're using the saw!


----------



## stihltech (Apr 20, 2005)

*specs*

I repeat," You can read specs all day, use it."


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2005)

stihltech said:


> I repeat," You can read specs all day, use it."


That's cool, if you have access to the products in question.
What happens to products in the USA has a tendency to happen in the rest of the (western) world at a later time, especially if it is EPA-related. It is therefore of interest for some people who don't have access to the new US MS260 to know what happened, why, and how the "new" product compares to the old one _in use_, not only on the specs' sheet.


----------



## stihltech (Apr 21, 2005)

*try it*

Why would you want to buy without trying it first?


----------



## Mange (Apr 21, 2005)

Here there is not one dealer that lets you try before buying the saw.
They have display saws, you can look and feel, but not start.

That is why the lists are important to many. Bad Dealers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2005)

stihltech said:


> Why would you want to buy without trying it first?


 Sorry, but.......


----------



## treesurgeon (Apr 23, 2005)

i have two of these saws. great for limbing. i think it is a lightweight. i use it in place of my 066 because of its weight. i did have one rebuilt because it blew up within a year. something about an air leak. not under warranty either.


----------



## Ekka (Apr 23, 2005)

After using my mates 026 I bought an ms250, fitted with 3/8 picco chain same as a ms200 with 16" bar, a lot cheaper and runs/cuts a lot better than that POS 026 .... sluggish, gutless, vibrating junk.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 23, 2005)

Ekka said:


> cuts a lot better than that POS 026 .... sluggish, gutless, vibrating junk.



Bingo!


----------

